# Hounds in Full Cry



## oakash (5 August 2007)

I am looking for a sound recording of foxhounds in full cry; can anyone help, please?


----------



## severnmiles (5 August 2007)

I am looking for a sound recording of foxhounds in full cry; can anyone help, please?
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm...not sure where you'd look, I have a good one on my phone but not sure where you'd look on the internet, why not record your local pack during autumn hunting?


----------



## oakash (6 August 2007)

Hi Severn. I've heard some good recordings in the past, but don't have the equipment to do a proper one! Wonder if the LACS people have something? I remember years ago they used to play hounds speaking from a tape recorder to try and confuse the pack. But, on reflection, I guess they may not want to help...!


----------



## severnmiles (6 August 2007)

Yes, I've heard some good recordings from them, just say you need it for sabbing and I'm sure they'll oblige!


----------



## Beagle (7 August 2007)

The best source I know of, though made over 70 years ago, is to be found with the book Hunting By Ear: The Sound-Book of Fox-Hunting by D W E Brock &amp; others which was originally published in 1937 by H F &amp; G Witherby &amp; then sold with two 78 rpm Parlophone records of hounds in full cry (&amp; of other hound &amp; horn sounds).  The recordings were made by Ludwig Koch (of bird recordings fame). It was republished by Witherbys several times in the 1960s with, by then, (I think) one 45 rpm EP record.  Copies are frequently available on the usual book search sites such as abebooks &amp; alibris &amp; more rarely on Ebay.  Copies with the record(s) are currently available on abebooks from £17, but they can fetch up to £60. 

A number of hunting videos exist, of which the sound tracks may provide what you need.  A list of some of these may be found on Liams Hunting Directory.


----------



## Blairite (7 August 2007)

Sorry Oakash, I doubt very much if you will find what you are looking for easily. The only recordings you will hear of hounds in full cry are those made before the Great Hunting Act 2004. 

Hunting with such a pack is now the moral equivalent of bear baiting. I am looking forward to seeing the prosecutions that will follow this year as a result of the Hunting Fraternity's, sorry, ex-Hunting Fraternity's insistence on breaking the law. Tut tut tut. I am keen to see how many more convictions, Otis Ferry, Master of Foxhounds can clock up in the hunting year '07. 

Regards

Lord_Blairite


----------



## oakash (7 August 2007)

Thanks for that, Beagle; much appreciated!


----------



## oakash (7 August 2007)

Blairite: there are non so blind as those who do not wish to see! Every line of your post demonstrates your deep bigotry, SO old fashioned and unacceptable nowadays!

Get up to date and get out hunting: you KNOW it makes sense!


----------



## soggy (7 August 2007)

Blairite: there are non so blind as those who do not wish to see! Every line of your post demonstrates your deep bigotry, SO old fashioned and unacceptable nowadays!

Get up to date and get out hunting: you KNOW it makes sense!
		
Click to expand...

Ah! Oahash  
You do know how to put the little arselicker (Blarite) down.

I commend you to the house... 

Bravo..


----------

